# Gas bottle regulations



## Dalin (Jan 28, 2013)

We are installing a gas water heater in a cupboard adjoining our villa and wondered if the gas bottles can go in the same cupboard or do they have to be kept seperate


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Dalin said:


> We are installing a gas water heater in a cupboard adjoining our villa and wondered if the gas bottles can go in the same cupboard or do they have to be kept seperate


When you apply for the gas bottles ask them to inspect your install they will let you know if its ok i would think it is as my cooker on the campo has a cupboard built in to house the bottle although i must admit i drilled a hole and ran i pipe from outside to the cooker and built a little brich house for the bottle


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

If you already have a gas bottle you can pretty much put it wherever you wish; however if you haven't you may well find that in order to get one you have to sign an agreement with Repsol or Cepsa and they will almost certainly want to check out the installation. When we first started using gas out here we had to buy two bottles from the Repsol delivery agent, Repsol sent an inspector out who suggested some minor changes including improving the ventilation. The first two bottles include the cost of the bottles as well as the gas contained therein and are therefore a lot more expensive than subsequent bottles which are exchanged on a one for one empty / full basis. I changed one bottle at my local Repsol garage last night and it cost 16.60€. We only use the gas for a 4 burner hob and one bottle lasts us for well over 1 year.

One last point... beware the visiting *Gasman Scam*... there is no system in place for unsolicited visits from gas companies. If a gasman shows up at your door uninvited saying your system needs checking, send him away. Despite what he may say he has no right of entry to your property, no matter how good his credentials may appear. If he still won't go away call the police. Better yet just tell him you don't have gas installed at the property. 
You can be absolutely certain that if you do let him in he will find something wrong that 'needs to be corrected immediately' and that will leave a big hole in your pocket...


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Portable gas heaters have the gas bottle inside them so I don't see it would be a problem at all. When we first bought a gas bottle we had to sign an agreement but they did not ask to come out and check our installation.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Dalin said:


> We are installing a gas water heater in a cupboard adjoining our villa and wondered if the gas bottles can go in the same cupboard or do they have to be kept seperate


Yes but you will need a vent in bottom of door or the side walls to allow any leakage of gas to dissipate.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Check the date on the flexible tube it must not be ore than five years old and changed every five years. 

On the gasman scam, Repsol and Cepsa will always write to you in advance if they are going to make a quinquennial visit.


----------



## elmtreeandy (Jan 29, 2013)

Just a little reminder for the DIY enthusiasts installing or using gas appliances - both Butane and Propane (Butano Y Propano) are heavier than air so vents need to be made in the bottoms of doors etc. As regard bogus gasmen, many are legally qualified but are very forceful and not very truthful. Normal tale they give is that inspections are due annually which is totally untrue (five yearly). Talk to your local supplier, either repsol or Cepsa.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

whitenoiz said:


> If you already have a gas bottle you can pretty much put it wherever you wish; however if you haven't you may well find that in order to get one you have to sign an agreement with Repsol or Cepsa and they will almost certainly want to check out the installation. When we first started using gas out here we had to buy two bottles from the Repsol delivery agent, Repsol sent an inspector out who suggested some minor changes including improving the ventilation. The first two bottles include the cost of the bottles as well as the gas contained therein and are therefore a lot more expensive than subsequent bottles which are exchanged on a one for one empty / full basis. I changed one bottle at my local Repsol garage last night and it cost 16.60€. We only use the gas for a 4 burner hob and one bottle lasts us for well over 1 year.
> 
> One last point... beware the visiting Gasman Scam... there is no system in place for unsolicited visits from gas companies. If a gasman shows up at your door uninvited saying your system needs checking, send him away. Despite what he may say he has no right of entry to your property, no matter how good his credentials may appear. If he still won't go away call the police. Better yet just tell him you don't have gas installed at the property.
> You can be absolutely certain that if you do let him in he will find something wrong that 'needs to be corrected immediately' and that will leave a big hole in your pocket...


Well said whitenoiz yes that scams a killer


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

elmtreeandy said:


> Just a little reminder for the DIY enthusiasts installing or using gas appliances - both Butane and Propane (Butano Y Propano) are heavier than air so vents need to be made in the bottoms of doors etc. As regard bogus gasmen, many are legally qualified but are very forceful and not very truthful. Normal tale they give is that inspections are due annually which is totally untrue (five yearly). Talk to your local supplier, either repsol or Cepsa.


Make sure also that you have no drains with just a grid over them nearby. Leaking gas will find the lowest point and can seep into drains where they can be a bomb waiting for a bright spark to come along.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Very good advice there baldy nice one)


----------



## Dalin (Jan 28, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thank you all for your replies. You have all been very helpful to me. I will make notes on all you have said:hug:


----------



## Dave419 (Oct 7, 2017)

Can a LPG gas bottle go in the same cupboard as a water heater


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

They make Gas Stoves with in-built bottle cupboards and Estufas have the bottle immediately behind the burners, use your judgement!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Dave419 said:


> Can a LPG gas bottle go in the same cupboard as a water heater


Ours does
We have had it checked... as you have to by Repsol... no issues....


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

30 years ago when I first signed a contact with Repsol, they sent an inspector. He insisted that the rubber tube on a free standing heater, which was new, had to be one with 'Repsol' printed on it. 

Since then when I needed another gas bottle I bought one in a boot sale rather than sign up another contract and inspection.


----------

